# Sound booth lighting



## tech2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

We are currently redesigning the layout of our sound booth in the house and need to find new and somewhat cheap lighting for it. We have previously used a variety of both wall and battery powered lights that are either too bright or too dim and do not work well for lighting the mixers and workspace for the booth in the middle of the house during a performance. If anyone has any advice or suggestions on what you use, please let me know-it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## chausman (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems like some of the most common. The Littlelite.

You could also put some track lighting above the areas you want to light, and then make sure they are on some dimmer. (Not from the light board!) And if that is too bright, find some blue gel that is to burnt to use onstage and tape them to the lights on the tracks.


----------



## museav (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree that a wall dimmer controlling adjustable can lights or track lighting can be an inexpensive option but these options might require some electrical and ceiling work. Would that be within the scope of the work being performed?


----------



## tech2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I will probably try console lights for the mixer and maybe a small light for the workspace on each side of the mixer (and include a dimming switch).


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Jan 17, 2011)

For general area lighting, I recommend 6" recessed lighting fixtures with an open trim or non-reflective baffle trim. Put some blue gel between the can and trim. If you need focused lighting, use the ones meant for that console (lighting, mixing, video switcher, etc.). Otherwise, Littlites work well (go for the LED versions - you'll thank yourself later), as do MightyBright's "Duet" and "Orchestra" lights. You could use track lighting and move/add pieces as necessary, but there is a limit to how many you can add.


----------



## venuetech (Jan 17, 2011)

I never have regretted spending the bucks for a number of LittleLite fixtures.


----------



## metti (Jan 17, 2011)

Littlelites are always a pretty solid investment. Definitely go with the LED ones. That's all I buy now and they are so much nicer than my older non-LED ones. You also don't have to keep a spare lamp handy.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 17, 2011)

I just bought myself a LittleLite LED-12 with the Stand. So it's a free standing unit and can be put anywhere. I've yet to use it in a production environment but I can't wait to see how it preforms. If all is good I'll be stocking up on these guys.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the LED Littlites, especially because you can put them in 'battleship mode'.


----------

